# How do you keep Excell Merchandiser / Vendor Honest?



## customer1st (Jan 9, 2021)

Hopefully I get some help and replies.

I have quit a few customers asking about Sports Cards. Asking if we have stock or when we will stock, etc. From my understanding, the merchandiser stocks the cards, we cannot touch them. On the other hand, I have seen the vendor hold cards for the same people and allow them first access. They buy hundreds of dollars of product. Little if any stock reach the shelves for other customers. 
What can I or my store do to fix this issue? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## RevLogRaven (Jan 9, 2021)

You would have to contact Excell and talk to them. It might be something that could be taken care of at a store level by a TL or higher, but chances are nothing will happen until you contact Excell directly, and even then they could do nothing.

Your store might also need to think about putting a limit on the number of items a person can buy. Many stores have to do this because the people who buy cards are vultures and will pick the shelves clean. They will mob the rep and not give them space to work, at my store we have had to kick people out because they were causing trouble.  My Excell reps have to change up their schedules and get have been given new work cars in the past because the card collectors would track them. One merch was followed over an hour to another store and apparently, some Excell reps have found Tiles on their cars.


----------



## NKG (Jan 9, 2021)

Let your AP or TL know


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 9, 2021)

customer1st said:


> Hopefully I get some help and replies.
> 
> I have quit a few customers asking about Sports Cards. Asking if we have stock or when we will stock, etc. From my understanding, the merchandiser stocks the cards, we cannot touch them. On the other hand, I have seen the vendor hold cards for the same people and allow them first access. They buy hundreds of dollars of product. Little if any stock reach the shelves for other customers.
> What can I or my store do to fix this issue? Does anyone have any experience with this?


If you notice that you should 100% let AP know


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2021)

Our Rep hasn't been at my store in 6 months.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 10, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Our Rep hasn't been at my store in 6 months.



who stocks your card wall then?


----------



## MrT (Jan 10, 2021)

We stock our card wall.  Our rep comes in occasionally.  We have been getting less and less deliveries lately though.  Idk if its a supply chain issue or what but these card collectors do seem to be getting more and more aggressive.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2021)

DBZ said:


> who stocks your card wall then?


We do. We handle the same way, @MrT does.


----------



## customer1st (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I will exhaust your offered ideas. I appreciate the insight, and I will update accordingly.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2021)

MrT said:


> We stock our card wall.  Our rep comes in occasionally.  We have been getting less and less deliveries lately though.  Idk if its a supply chain issue or what but these card collectors do seem to be getting more and more aggressive.





Hardlinesmaster said:


> We do. We handle the same way, @MrT does.


Yes it depends on sales. High sales (for card wall) stores get more attention/help from vendor. My store is completely stocked and managed by vendor as we are #1 in district for trading cards


----------



## MrT (Jan 10, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes it depends on sales. High sales (for card wall) stores get more attention/help from vendor. My store is completely stocked and managed by vendor as we are #1 in district for trading cards


To be fair we cant get more sales if we sell out of product everytime we get only a couple boxes in 🤣


----------

